# Simple question for the traveling Pros.



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

What bow case do you count on to get your gear to the shoots?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Brownell...


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

t g gear made buy brownell


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

The Brownell for me as well.

>>------>


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*flying*

I fly with the SKB Double hard case on wheels.

Generally we pack soft cases of some variety for travel by car for more room and packing flexibility.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Brownell case*

#1 case


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*bowcase*

Brownell..Pro1


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I've been using the aurora for about 4 years now. It's taken a beating and I've been happy with it. I've been looking at the brownells and it will probably be my next case. Didn't doinker have one at the ATA that was nice also?


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

I use a SKB hard golf case with wheels on it. I can put all my archery gear in it and the only other thing that I have to carry is one suitcase. I get on the plane hands free. I may start carrying my laptop though.

Kendall


----------

